
CISO Magazine Honors KrebsOnSecurity - feross
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/12/ciso-magazine-honors-krebsonsecurity/
======
FDSGSG
What is CISO Magazine? Does anyone actually read it or is it just yet another
nonsense "industry publication" for CISSP-folk?

